# Cyp acaule painting



## DukeBoxer (Jan 10, 2008)

My cousin (actually my neighbor) is really into painting, so I asked him if he could paint an orchid for me if I gave him a picture and he said he would. This is the picture I gave him







and this is the painting he did for me










I think it came out AWESOME!! What does everyone else think? Also he told me that if someone really likes it that he would be willing to do others, you would just need to give him a picture. I don't know how much he'd charge though.

Here is a link to his website to see more stuff of his.http://jeffsuraci.com/1.html


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2008)

Pretty well done.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 11, 2008)

Very NICE!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree. Not bad at all!


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! the veining is quite extraordinary!


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 11, 2008)

Exceptional!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG...!! that's fabulous...:drool::clap:


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy cow! That is great! did he use regular acrylic paint or oil paints?

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jan 15, 2008)

this is oil


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah oil......I kind of though it might be oil. Wow....still so amazing. I heard oil was a little hard to work with so kudos to him. I have not had enough money or been brave enough to leave the scure web of acrylics.

Bluefirepegasus


----------

